# Relocation



## duboseherran (Jul 3, 2012)

Currently relocating to Spain and would like info on Tarragona area. Can anyone tell me if it is a good area or what areas within 100 miles of barcelona are recommended. I am not interested inany tourist areas. My grandparents come from oviedo and andalucia but I have never been to spain. Need to be close to barcelona but can drine up to 100 miles and would like to be on the coast.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Just out of curiousity, if you have never been to Spain before, what is it that draws you to Barcelona ?


----------



## mestala (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all
I'm a newbie on this forum, and me too would like to know and acquire some knowledge from anyone who lives around the Tarragona/Tortosa area.
My partner and I currently live in Bulgaria,4yrs now,and although we are not the nightclub/boozer type,"done all that",Bulgaria is very short on socializing,and the ones you do meet are complete to$$ers and pi$$heads.
It's not just that though.I bought the property back in 2006,and we went to live there in Dec 2008.
We live in a small village about 20mins from a large town called Yambol.
The village people have been great with us,the mayor who basically runs the village is spot on also.
The thing is that in the 6yrs since I first bought the house,Bulgaria joined the eu,but apart from the near completion of the half built motorway,nothing seems to have gone forward.
The roads,A&B if you can call them that resemble something like the road which was littered with craters when Saddams army was forced out of Kuwait.
I did live in Spain for 3yrs in Oliva,liked it,but circumstances"relationship"forced me back to uk.
We was considering the area mentioned because it looks like it's cooler,"summers",than that of Oliva and further south.
The winters would not bother us because when you have winters as we do,avg..-12/-15c,I don't think we could get much colder in Europe.
Well I'll leave it at that and see if anyone can help with any info.
Thanks for reading..or not
Cheers
Steve


----------



## 1questxx (Jun 29, 2012)

@mestala

I have no idea where Oliva is but in Spain summers aren't really much more bearable further north than in the south, temperatures are cooler in the north of Spain but there are too lots of humidity and your clothes easily stick to your body, whereas in the south (Andalucia, Extremadura) the heat is dry, I often find people from south Spain living in the north telling me that the heat is much more bearable where they come from because there is no humidity.


----------



## londino (Jul 12, 2012)

Girona - beautiful medieval city close to the border with France. Cheap rent and amazing food. 30 mins to best beaches of costa brava. Barcelona in 1hr 20 mins by train, by the AVE will soon connect them up making it 30mins.


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

londino said:


> Girona - beautiful medieval city close to the border with France. Cheap rent and amazing food. 30 mins to best beaches of costa brava. Barcelona in 1hr 20 mins by train, by the AVE will soon connect them up making it 30mins.


Dear Londino,
I see the rent in Girona is not that cheap in the internet. I understand that I have to go there to really see the real properties and get the feel of the place. I think that there might be nicer and bigger houses in the outskirts of Girona for less. I would not mind living 5-10 km away in a beautiful and safe place with not so many tourists around. What little villages would you recommend?


----------



## ezza (Apr 13, 2009)

Vinaros is just south of Tortosa, wouldn't recommend coming here we are being taken over by the dregs of eastern Europe living out of the rubbish bins and begging. Not many brits here and the few remaining all trying to sell and return home.


----------

